# PHC sales rep. NJ/PA



## phasthound (May 25, 2005)

We are looking for the right person to help us grow our PHC program. We currently have approx. 500 clients, mostly residential, located in Central NJ & Bucks County, PA. The candidate must have knowledge of local plants and problems. We provide total tree and lawn care except planting and mowing.


----------

